# Older Tank



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

will anyone do a VIP on a tank older than a '87 ?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Depends on the manufacturer. Luxfer tanks used a bad mix of alloys around that time. Not sure of the exact cut off year.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

put up the numbers on it and someone can tell you if its good.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Call Mbt divers and ask Jim. He can tell you. He is evensplit on here


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I might be Wrong but I think it has to be hydro tested every 7-8 years. I would call a local dive shop. When I was diving regularly , visuals were once a year and hydro's 7-8 years


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Most shops won't touch a Luxfer tank made before July of 1988. They were made of an inferior alloy and the manufacturer did a buy-back on those tanks. Also any SCUBA tank made by Walter Kiddie should be taken out of service. Both of those sets of tanks are subject to random stress cracks in the neck of the tank that could lead to catastrophic failure without warning. As far as testing goes, a hydro is required by DOT every 5 years and the SCUBA industry requires a Visual inspection every year. If you are not sure about the tank, bring it by MBT and any of us can give it a look.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Yep know about all the servicing, and all of my tanks are up to date on hydro, even the 84...just can't get its vip.

I'll post the numeros tomorrow when I get off in the a.m.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

If a tank will pass a HYDRO, why cant ya get a VIP!

Im confused with Physics facts and a VIP opinion?

STEVE


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (11/15/2009)*If a tank will pass a HYDRO, why cant ya get a VIP!
> 
> Im confused with Physics facts and a VIP opinion?
> 
> STEVE


I understand your confusion, Steve. Think of it like playing Russian roulette with the tank during the fill process. It may pass a hydro, but that only puts the tank under pressure ONCE during the test. How many times during the proceeding 5 years will that tank be exposed to pressure during filling? Only takes one BOOM to make you figure out it ain't worth it. Josh is right, Luxfer not only acknowledged the fact an inferior alloy was used during production, they issued a "tank cedit" program in effort to remove these tanks from circulation.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I wonder if the Tank credit still applies today?

And Jerry West, your still the greatest Dive Instructor Bar none!!.... well Lil' Rich I cant exclude him....


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *BOHUNTER1 (11/16/2009)*I wonder if the Tank credit still applies today?
> 
> And Jerry West, your still the greatest Dive Instructor Bar none!!.... well Lil' Rich I cant exclude him....


Nope.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Big B (11/15/2009)*I might be Wrong but I think it has to be hydro tested every 7-8 years. I would call a local dive shop. When I was diving regularly , visuals were once a year and hydro's 7-8 years


Every 5 years.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it was just the *Aluminum* Luxfer not the steel ones.


----------

